# Samba Freigabe für alle



## hanswurst (8. Dezember 2002)

Ich möchte mit Samba einen Ordner für alle User des lokalen Netzes freigeben! Wie realisiere ich das??


----------



## EliteForce (26. Dezember 2002)

1. samba autostart einschalten
2. /etc/(samba/)smb.conf ändern

```
[freigabe]
   comment    = Meine Freigabe
   path       = /pfad/zur/freigabe
   public     = yes
   writable   = yes
   printable  = no
```
Einfach anpassen
3. Samba starten bzw. neustarten (rcsmb start/restart)
4. freuen

Aber aufpassen falls das der gleiche Rechner wie der Router
dann musst du noch den Zugriff auf einen IP-Bereich (dein Netzwerk)
begrenzen!

MfG Markus


----------



## hanswurst (29. Dezember 2002)

danke, hab mein problem gelöst! das eigentliche prob war nicht wie ich gedacht habe der code der smb.conf sondern, dass ich bei path meinen ordner groß geschrieben  hatte! und da linux größen sensitiv ist, ging natürlich nichts! das mit dem zugriff auf bestimmte ips beschränken hab ich auch geschafft!


----------

